# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Giant Centipede Care, Feeding, Supplies...and Warnings!

## findiviglio

_Hi All,_
  The serious centipede enthusiast can look forward to a lifetime of interest and discovery.  Over 3,000 species (class Chilopoda) have been described so far, and we know little about most!  Biologists place Centipedes and the worlds 10,000+Millipedes in the same Super Order, Myriapoda, but any similarities end there.  The name Giant Centipede is applied to a variety of species.  Those most commonly seen in trade are the Amazonian Giant Centipede (_Scolopendra gigantean_) and the Vietnamese or Red-headed Centipede (_S. subspinipes_), but as many as 6 species have been recorded as being sold under the same name.
_Centipede ownership requires consideration, and should only be undertaken by mature, cautious adults._ _Bites from various species have caused fevers, dizziness, cardiac problems, breathing difficulties and fatalities.  Allergic reactions to their venom can occur  as evidenced by a Bronx Zoo co-worker of mine, who was hospitalized after being bitten by a species considered to be harmless. _ Read the rest of this article here Giant Centipede Care, Feeding and Supplies and Warnings!
   Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog

  Best Regards, Frank Indiviglio

----------

Truffs1178

----------


## Jack

This has come in handy as it's my birthday in a few weeks and I'm hoping to get some Scolopendra Dehaani.

----------


## findiviglio

> This has come in handy as it's my birthday in a few weeks and I'm hoping to get some Scolopendra Dehaani.


Nice to have a supportive family (I did also)...or are you buying yourself a present!?  Best,  Frank

----------


## Jack

It depends. My parents may not want a giant monster like these centipedes in the house.  :Frown: 

They said no more pets but they usually make exceptions if it's an insect or in this case a Myriapod. Since they said no more pets are allowed I have got an african bullfrog, three more tarantulas, a lot of mantids, some leaf insects and a few stick insect species so I may be able to pull this off.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Monza geckos

Just say most of the phasmides died unexpectedly

----------


## Jack

Frank have you ever been bit by any Centipedes? I just read that a little girl was killed by Scolopendra Dehaani and am now scared that they could kill me. Or did she die because she was so small?

----------


## Beardo

I've kept many species of centipedes over the years.....heres a care article I wrote a while back on them, hope it sheds some more light on things for you.  :Smile: 

Centipedes in Captivity...

----------


## Jack

So if a Scolopendra Dehaani were to bite me what do you think would happen? I'll be 17 in a few weeks, I am 170 pounds, about 6 foot, go to the gym a few times a week and I am not allergic to bees so what do you guys think? Could it kill me? Sorry if I keep asking it's just this is something I need to know.

Edit: Here in the UK we get free healthcare so I'm guessing the treatment would be good.

----------


## Carlos

> So if a Scolopendra Dehaani were to bite me what do you think would happen? I'll be 17 in a few weeks, I am 170 pounds, about 6 foot, go to the gym a few times a week and I am not allergic to bees so what do you guys think? Could it kill me? Sorry if I keep asking it's just this is something I need to know.
> 
> Edit: Here in the UK we get free healthcare so I'm guessing the treatment would be good.


No one can answer your question with certainty Jack.  Doubt it would kill you; but bet $$$ it would be a very unhappy experience  :Mad:  .  If worried about it stinging you, my recommendation is to pass up on it  :Smile:  .

----------


## Jack

Have you had any centipedes Carlos? I realise that nobody can answer it with 100% certainty but I just want an idea.

----------


## findiviglio

> Frank have you ever been bit by any Centipedes? I just read that a little girl was killed by Scolopendra Dehaani and am now scared that they could kill me. Or did she die because she was so small?


I haven't...never handle them and ultra careful when in the field.  A friend was bitten by a species not considered dangerous (Columbia) and wound up hospitalized, very serious.  We know little about the venoms of most; mis-identifications common; individual sensitivities, allergies or health concerns can be a factor; as with snakes, venom of same species may vary across it's range, or may evolve rapidly due to the evolution of defenses in prey animals...so, don't get bit!

----------


## Jack

I'm not planning on trying to get bit.  :Big Grin: 
 If I do get one I'll be keeping it in a large glass tank with a heavy lid on and I'll use huge tongs to feed it. Or maybe I'll keep it in a large breeding box, I'm not sure.

----------


## findiviglio

> No one can answer your question with certainty Jack.  Doubt it would kill you; but bet $$$ it would be a very unhappy experience  .  If worried about it stinging you, my recommendation is to pass up on it  .


Hi Carlos, please see my response to jack, and pl do not put any stock in weight-lifting or reactions to bees as having any bearing on a scorpion bite.  treatment can be difficult, due to all the uncertainties I mentioned in response to jack.  best,  Frank

----------


## Jack

Also do you have any idea on how long it would take for a Scolopendra Dehaani to grow to adult from a baby?

I just though that a healthy person like me would be at less of a risk than an unfit person. Also you typed scorpion bite.  :Smile:

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> So if a Scolopendra Dehaani were to bite me what do you think would happen? I'll be 17 in a few weeks, I am 170 pounds, about 6 foot, go to the gym a few times a week and I am not allergic to bees so what do you guys think? Could it kill me? Sorry if I keep asking it's just this is something I need to know.
> 
> Edit: Here in the UK we get free healthcare so I'm guessing the treatment would be good.


A kid about your height and weight walked into the pharmacy that I worked in bearing a necrotic hand and looking for over the counter products to treat his centipede bite. Needless to say he was referred to the emergency room because of how far he had let the infection go. I have no idea what exact species it was that caused the bite. Still, the creatures are amusing aren't they? Haha might want to wear gloves on top of the tongs just in case it decides to scale the tongs and jump at you!

Had to comment on this because we're facing a healthcare reform here in the USA and it's been a topic of discussion just about every day during school (pharmacy school)....the "free healthcare" that you are referring to in the UK is actually being paid for by your parent's general taxes. You'd better hope that the potential 3-4 hour wait in a emergency room lobby (which might be in your case of a centipede bite (a minor problem) pays off! :P

----------


## Beardo

I doubt it would kill you, but every person can react to every venom or foreign biological body differently. I have kept hundreds of centipedes, and never been bit. If you take the proper precautions and respect the animal, you will not have a problem. 

Personally, since you are a beginner, I would stay away from babies......they are notoriously difficult to keep alive, hence why you don't see many captive bred centipedes available in the pet trade. I've had issues with baby 'pedes and I've got a crapload of experience lol.

----------


## Jack

Im now to scared to get a centipede.

There are lots of captive bred centipedes over here. The S. Dehaani is only £4.00 and they just hatched.

----------


## findiviglio

> Also do you have any idea on how long it would take for a Scolopendra Dehaani to grow to adult from a baby?
> 
> I just though that a healthy person like me would be at less of a risk than an unfit person. Also you typed scorpion bite.


Hi....'scorpion"..maybe I've been bitten/stung!   Thanks, mind wandering.  Fitness does have bearing on health in general (or else I've wasted the past few decades!); size as well, re venom distribution, etc.  Allergies can be quite specific, no way to extrapolate.  Growth rate varies so much, very hard to generalize about captives.  I've not raised that species straight through from hatching; related species go through 6-9 molts before reaching sexual maturity.

----------


## findiviglio

> A kid about your height and weight walked into the pharmacy that I worked in bearing a necrotic hand and looking for over the counter products to treat his centipede bite. Needless to say he was referred to the emergency room because of how far he had let the infection go. I have no idea what exact species it was that caused the bite. Still, the creatures are amusing aren't they? Haha might want to wear gloves on top of the tongs just in case it decides to scale the tongs and jump at you!
> 
> Had to comment on this because we're facing a healthcare reform here in the USA and it's been a topic of discussion just about every day during school (pharmacy school)....the "free healthcare" that you are referring to in the UK is actually being paid for by your parent's general taxes. You'd better hope that the potential 3-4 hour wait in a emergency room lobby (which might be in your case of a centipede bite (a minor problem) pays off! :P



Thx for bringing up the infection issue, good point...the friend I mentioned, bitten in Columbia, had as much trouble with 2 related infections, it seems, as with the venom.  best,  Frank

----------


## Carlos

> Hi Carlos, please see my response to jack, and pl do not put any stock in weight-lifting or reactions to bees as having any bearing on a scorpion bite.  treatment can be difficult, due to all the uncertainties I mentioned in response to jack.  best,  Frank


I'm sorry Frank; but was not referring to "weight lifting" or "bees" in my post.  My fault for typing the word "stinging" instead of "biting"  :Smile: .

----------


## Jack

> I'm sorry Frank; but was not referring to "weight lifting" or "bees" in my post.  My fault for typing the word "stinging" instead of "biting" .


To be honest Carlos I don't know what the correct word is because a centipedes forcipules are not fangs or mouth parts. They are modified legs which are hollow and inject venom. But I still usually say bite as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

I quite literally think my mother would kill, and I mean legitimately kill me if I EVER brought something like this home... that being said, they are interesting.  Is there a species that isnt as toxic as others?

----------


## Jack

Maybe I'll get some velvet worms or a trapdoor spider instead...just something that isn't going to put me in hospital. If I don't die of the centipede bite then I'll probably get out the hospital doors and be killed by my mother for not telling her I was harbouring a dangerous psychopede in my bedroom.  :Suspicion:

----------


## Beardo

If you are afraid of any animal, you should not keep them thats for sure. 

I have kept thousands of venomous animals.....centipedes, scorpions, spiders, snakes.......never been bit by any of them, not even close. If you are careful then you CAN keep them without incident.

----------


## Jack

I'm not afraid of them...just the bite. I definitely wouldn't handle it and it would be kept very safe. I have to be careful with my tarantulas so they don't harm my dogs.

----------


## findiviglio

> I'm not afraid of them...just the bite. I definitely wouldn't handle it and it would be kept very safe. I have to be careful with my tarantulas so they don't harm my dogs.


Well said...even with care, bites will happen (basing this on 30+ years working in zoos, with trained, experienced keepers)...in private collections, treatment is usually not readily available...zoos have elaborate safety protocols, police to transport to hospital, others to assist so that venom is not spread by victim trying to re-capture animal or obtain help, antivenin extremely expoenisve, and cannot be administered at home; venoms of many inverts unstudied...and so on; there are countless fascinating non-venomous species to work with, many undiscovered, etc.    Enjoy, best,  Frank

----------


## Beardo

There is no antivenin for centipedes or tarantulas, so working at a Zoo wouldn't help in a bite case from those, except for the possible workman's compensation lol. 

I've got 20+ years of dealing with exotics, and I know many people who have worked in Zoos with venomous animals for very long periods of time without getting bit. The old "its not IF but WHEN" saying is not applicable all the time.

----------


## findiviglio

> There is no antivenin for centipedes or tarantulas, so working at a Zoo wouldn't help in a bite case from those, except for the possible workman's compensation lol. 
> 
> I've got 20+ years of dealing with exotics, and I know many people who have worked in Zoos with venomous animals for very long periods of time without getting bit. The old "its not IF but WHEN" saying is not applicable all the time.



The support care is there...connections with specialists etc..but I have been through similar discussions for decades now, have responded to numerous bites and stings..realize most will do as they see fit, so will leave you with my best wishes...

----------


## Jack

Are there any large centipedes that's bite wouldn't be bad at all?

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> Are there any large centipedes that's bite wouldn't be bad at all?


The problem with this question is you are going to require someone with personal experience (having been bit) or knowledge of the species, and just because a bite was not bad in a certain case does not mean that it will be the same in yours. You mentioned velvet worms, now those are some interesting creatures there! I came across a post on a forum somewhere where a guy mentioned keeping them and having to keep them cool. He did so by keeping them in a small wine chiller. Not sure if that is an absolute requirement though...

----------


## Jack

Sorry I meant to say with not very potent venom.

Velvet worms do require cool temperatures so he was keeping them fine. BugzUK has got a lot of velvet worms in stock at the minute so I may get them instead but m still currently deciding. I have researched both for a few weeks and will continue to do so until I make up my mind. Have you seen the way velvet worms catch their prey? It's by far the coolest prey trapping method of any creature I have seen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beardo

Any of the centipedes in the S. heros family would be a good sized species with less-than-high toxicity. But, again....levels of toxicity mean nothing if you......don't.....get.....bit. lol 

Sorry if I sound like a broken record.....but keeping venomous animals and getting bit are NOT always hand-in-hand.

----------


## Jack

I know, I know but it's just in case.  :Smile: 

I cant ant seem to find any Scolopendra Heros.

Sorry if this is a stupid question but these are the pedes I could get. Could you list them in order of how dangerous the bite is? Again sorry for asking something so dumb.

Scolopendra Dehaani
Scolopendra Mortisans
Scolopendra Subspinipes dehaani
Ethmostigmus trigonopodus
Scolopendra polymorpha
Hemiescolopendra platei
Rhysida longipes

----------


## Beardo

Honestly, if you go into the situation mentally prepared to take a bite or thinking you will......I believe you are setting yourself up for failure. This may sound weird, but I never not once thought about what would happen if I got bit. I simply kept the thought out of my mind & focused on doing things intelligently. And its not like I kept furry pet rocks like Rose Hairs and Emperor Scorpions......I worked with everything from Giant Centipedes, to Israeli Deathstalker Scorpions, African Assassin Bugs, Poecilotheria species, and even kept Sicarius for a while (google them if you're not familiar.....the TRUE "most toxic" spider on the planet)......I had stuff that would RUIN someone's day.....but it was never an issue because I was careful and I kept them because I enjoyed interacting with and observing them. Nothing more.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> Sorry I meant to say with not very potent venom.
> 
> Velvet worms do require cool temperatures so he was keeping them fine. BugzUK has got a lot of velvet worms in stock at the minute so I may get them instead but m still currently deciding. I have researched both for a few weeks and will continue to do so until I make up my mind. Have you seen the way velvet worms catch their prey? It's by far the coolest prey trapping method of any creature I have seen.


Yeah they are pretty awesome. They are like little slug like versions of Spider Man. My opinion - get the velvet worm haha. You said you have not yet convinced or have tried to convince your parents on a centipede? I'm sure convincing them about a Velvet worm would be far easier. A Velvet worm would seem to meet the carnivorous aspect of the animal that you are looking for.

----------


## Jack

I saw a video of a harvestman about to attack a velvet worm but the velvet worm shot it with its glue and ate the harvestman.  :Smile:  

They're so cute as well and apparently soft to hold.

----------


## findiviglio

> Honestly, if you go into the situation mentally prepared to take a bite or thinking you will......I believe you are setting yourself up for failure. This may sound weird, but I never not once thought about what would happen if I got bit. I simply kept the thought out of my mind & focused on doing things intelligently. And its not like I kept furry pet rocks like Rose Hairs and Emperor Scorpions......I worked with everything from Giant Centipedes, to Israeli Deathstalker Scorpions, African Assassin Bugs, Poecilotheria species, and even kept Sicarius for a while (google them if you're not familiar.....the TRUE "most toxic" spider on the planet)......I had stuff that would RUIN someone's day.....but it was never an issue because I was careful and I kept them because I enjoyed interacting with and observing them. Nothing more.


Trust someone with more years in the world's leading zoos and museums, and the field, than many net-experts have on earth, and quite a bit of time working for the leading supplier of wildlife to zoos, back when there were few regs....it is an issue!   I suggest you subscribe to a prof journal, i.e. Toxicon, if you wish an accurate understanding of the status of our knowledge on venoms, treatment, etc.

----------


## Beardo

Just wondering.....since we seem to be straying off topic a bit and I'm not trying to have an argument on the justification of keeping venomous animals in captivity, but exactly how much personal experience do you have with keeping centipedes, findiviglio?

----------


## findiviglio

> Just wondering.....since we seem to be straying off topic a bit and I'm not trying to have an argument on the justification of keeping venomous animals in captivity, but exactly how much personal experience do you have with keeping centipedes, findiviglio?


I'm not going to go into this any further...no offense, hopefully you are careful and will be fine.  I mainly commented not to change your views, but because less experienced people might be unduly influenced.  Good luck with all, Frank

----------


## Beardo

> I'm not going to go into this any further...no offense, hopefully you are careful and will be fine.  I mainly commented not to change your views, but because less experienced people might be unduly influenced.  Good luck with all, Frank


I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that you probably have never kept centipedes before, based on that response. I have been keeping centipedes for 15 years. I base my statements on real-time personal experience, rather than what someone *else* did. That, IMO holds more weight when talking about husbandry advice....but again thats just MY opinion. 

Jack, I would rank those species you listed in potency in this order from weakest to most potent:

S. polymorpha
E. trigonopodus 
H. platei
R. longipes
S. mortisans
S. suspinipes

----------


## findiviglio

> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that you probably have never kept centipedes before, based on that response. I have been keeping centipedes for 15 years. I base my statements on real-time personal experience, rather than what someone *else* did. That, IMO holds more weight when talking about husbandry advice....but again thats just MY opinion. 
> 
> Jack, I would rank those species you listed in potency in this order from weakest to most potent:
> 
> S. polymorpha
> E. trigonopodus 
> H. platei
> R. longipes
> S. mortisans
> S. suspinipes


Ahhh...my fault for engaging, I might have expected this.  Very foolish statement for you to make based on my response; I'd stay away from gambling if I were you.  Suffice to say that 15 years as a private keeper would not measure up were I to take this further. 

More importantly, you should not be ranking potencies as above.   There is published information re this...someone in the dept. of invertebrate biology at the Am Museum of Natural History might be able to point you in the right direction, should you wish to do some serious research on the topic.

----------


## Beardo

You know what....not even gonna bother. Carry on.  :Wink:

----------


## findiviglio

> Your question dodging abilities are quite stellar, sir. Are you sure you're not in politics as well? I asked a simple question, that was relevant to the topic at hand and you, for whatever reason, are avoiding it. 
> 
> I'm getting a distinct elitist-holier-than-thou anti-captivity vibe from you, based off your previous posts in this thread.......not surprising, considering the personalities I have run into in the academia world. They view the "private" keeper as being nothing more than a Pokemon-minded, knuckle dragging fool who couldn't hold their Bunson Burners on a good day. 
> 
> Probably a good chance that, either yourself or one/some of your "Expert" buddies have suffered venomous bites and it ruffles your feathers quite a bit to hear about a lowly private collector *possibly* having more experience and more success working with the same animals.


Not in academia, easy enough to find hands-on photos of me in the field; started out as and remain a pet keeper; again, private keepers cannot adequately prepare for envenomations in most cases.  Unsolicited advice:-stay away from "probably a good chance" "going out on limb" etc if you want to be taken seriously

 Began keeping centipedes in the mid-60's, continued at home, at the Bronx Zoo, Staten Is Zoo and several museums until present, assisted/studied (centipedes and others) at several Japanese Zoos as well (invert keeping there very advanced, has been for decades); field collection, as research associate, in Venezuela, Costa Rica and elsewhere, huge array of species, including undescribed.  and so on

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Most people who i knew that got bitten by 6" long tiger pedes (usually my neighbors) would either end up with a huge, painful swelling  or a week-long fever.

P.s. nice to see you here too, Frank

----------

